# MJ guitars



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

anyone know anything about them? i'm thinking about buying the green one with flames. if you go to "inventory" then "New Instruments", you can see some of their current stock. 

http://www.mjguitar.com/


----------



## burlingo (Jan 5, 2009)

can't say i've ever heard of them before.

but they sure is sum perty geetars 

looks like they know what they're doing anyway. 

let us know how it plays if you decide to go through with the purchase.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks cool .. Ever see this guys stuff ... 

http://www.simscustomshop.com/

go to new guitars


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 5, 2009)

If I got one of their guitars it would be custom

and if I was in the market for a custom guitar I'd buy something more credible haha

However if you do buy one let us know how it turns out


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> If I got one of their guitars it would be custom
> 
> and if I was in the market for a custom guitar I'd buy something more credible haha
> 
> However if you do buy one let us know how it turns out


more credible than shaking the makers hand?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm well I was thinking you had just seen the website or something. But if you've played one and even met the maker (I'm not sure what you mean by maker, is he the luthier who would be making your guitar or the guy who owns the company?) I'm sure you can make a better judgment than anyone looking at them.

Also, If you got one would you get it custom?

also those headstocks are crazy looking


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> hmm well I was thinking you had just seen the website or something. But if you've played one and even met the maker (I'm not sure what you mean by maker, is he the luthier who would be making your guitar or the guy who owns the company?) I'm sure you can make a better judgment than anyone looking at them.
> 
> Also, If you got one would you get it custom?
> 
> also those headstocks are crazy looking


they moved to montana 3 and 1/2 years ago. nevermind.

i do love the headstocks. 

yes, the luthier. it's a small shop with a handful of employees. i would think they'd be easier to deal with then Ibanez. took shipping me 3 different guitars to get a good Ibanez. they were very good about it, but it took 3 tries.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a nice Ibanez.. gave it to my dad last Xmas. Les paul now got it cheap. 
Nice guitar fdd.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

My guitar is more of an mj guitar than your mj guitar:


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 6, 2009)

those colored inlays look funny haha pretty cool tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> those colored inlays look funny haha pretty cool tho


looks like a guitar hero guitar. lol


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea I admit it's one of the dumbest looking guitars ever made.

Funny thing is, it's one of the best playing collector guitars they have ever made and the most valuable of any epiphone already. 
(One fetched nearly a grand on ebay last year)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea I admit it's one of the dumbest looking guitars ever made.
> 
> Funny thing is, it's one of the best playing collector guitars they have ever made and the most valuable of any epiphone already.
> (One fetched nearly a grand on ebay last year)


a grand? dude, that's not valuable. http://www.privatereserveguitars.com/Gibson-Custom-50th-Anniversary-1958-Les-Paul-Standard-Flame-Top-Murphy-Aged-515891-i1391078.guitars


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats a guitar. Wonder how it would sound on a 25 watt fender front man full blast.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2009)

Yea I know it's not record setting. But for a guitar I paid $200 for, to have gone up around 500% is ok with me. (retail was near 500, so that's still a 200% increase in just a couple years.)

I didn't buy it for that reason though. I bought it because all the epiphone lists show it as one of the best playing, and hey, Bob Marley...

My other guitar was $26 on ebay delivered to my house locally brand new... So over here the epi is pretty high end in comparison.. That $26 guitar is just a cheapo strat clone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Yea I know it's not record setting. But for a guitar I paid $200 for, to have gone up around 500% is ok with me. (retail was near 500, so that's still a 200% increase in just a couple years.)
> 
> I didn't buy it for that reason though. I bought it because all the epiphone lists show it as one of the best playing, and hey, Bob Marley...
> 
> My other guitar was $26 on ebay delivered to my house locally brand new... So over here the epi is pretty high end in comparison.. That $26 guitar is just a cheapo strat clone.


now i'm starting to understand.


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> anyone know anything about them? i'm thinking about buying the green one with flames. if you go to "inventory" then "New Instruments", you can see some of their current stock.
> 
> http://www.mjguitar.com/


That's a bad ass looking instrument. Hell, personally I'd get one of those just to have it in the collection. Only thing I'd want to know is what kind of wood they're using for the body. A lot of great guitars have gotten their sounds from (obviously) the design, but also what kind of wood has been used in the design. The site said something about maple on the fretboard but that was it. 

The ultimate test is the way it sounds and how well it plays...(again, with the obvious statements)

Looks cool as hell though!

Trip


----------

